# Clam shell bucket needed for construction crane



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I am working on my next project. A tower crane, utilizing a remote controlled toy crane. I am in need of a clam shell bucket. I've been searching Lego stuff, but haven't come up with anything as yet. It can be either a single line or double line operated bucket. I would like to buy only the bucket. But if I need to purchase an entire toy to cannibalize, I will. Does anyone know a source for an item such as this?


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Dan,
How big a clamshell are you pondering? I saw a few individual pieces on eBay. Check the link below. 
Clamshell 

Michael


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I looked at that one. It's alittle too small. But thaks for trying to help.


----------

